# Jace's Modeling Project; Building, Painting, And Finishing



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello,

This thread is my effort to start and finish army projects. Now, I already have a few irons in the fire with the following 40K armies:

Crimson Fists
Ultramarines
Dark Angels
Space Wolves
Chaos Marines
Orks

Now, that's six armies which is a lot. But, here's an insight: The Ultramarines, Orks, Dark Angels, and Chaos Marines are from the Assault on Black Reach and Dark Vengeance starter sets, so, there is zero rush for me to finish these. The Space Wolves, on the other hand, were given to me by a friend (I'm hoping to get these done in a timely manner to give them to him at Christmas). Now, my main focus for this thread will be the Crimson Fists that I'm building for my main army.

In recent history I lost a lot of painting steam when this site was hacked last year. My interests dropped while the site was down and I tried a few times to pick my brush back up for my previous thread titled "The Next 12 Months of Work, Building The Crimson Fists" but, to no successful avail. That thread is still out there and a search for it will contain models I painted that I will not go over in this thread since I have already painted them. 

In all honesty I'm hoping to move forward with this thread and complete my armies in various stages. I'll most likely start a new group each month and paint what I can. I'll include pictures, like I did before of as much of a stage by stage process that I can provide. 

Everyone is welcome to comment in their own way. 
_Please, keep comments clean and G rated so all ages can read._

Tomorrow (May 2, 2013) I will start what the Ford Motor Company usually calls "Job 1" in this. Join me as we complete an already in progress Space Wolf and make him table ready.

Hopefully we can all have fun and learn a thing or two.

If you've read this far then I thank you for your time,
~Jace of Ultramar


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking forward to following this haha Good luck!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning,

Well, as stated yesterday we are beginning today with a Space Wolf that is already in progress. 










Base coats already applied are The Fang, Mechrite Red, Bestial Brown, Iyanden Dark Sun, and Lead Belcher from the Citadel line of paints. Black Grey from the Vallejo Model Colour and Brassy Brass from the Vallejo Game Colour were also used.

This morning, I'll finish off minor details by applying Bleached Bone to the bits of teeth on the model as well as washing it in Badab Black ink. A pic of this will post on here after I have completed this.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

It looks a little too blue for Space Wolves, almost smurfish. The details are nice and evenly applied though, although I don't think his gun would be red (also reminiscent of the Smurfs)


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> It looks a little too blue for Space Wolves, almost smurfish. The details are nice and evenly applied though, although I don't think his gun would be red (also reminiscent of the Smurfs)


Well, the base coat on the armour is The Fang, which is the GW recommended base coat for Wolves, which is a Blue/Grey. But, I'm not yet finished with it as I'll dry brush some Russ Grey after the black wash dries.
The gun, it'll probably be the only one I do with it.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay, keep it up!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, I did more than the Bleached Bone and Black Wash, I added Tin Bitz to the Wolf head on the Bolter as well as adding Mechrite Red to the chain sword and Blood Red to the shoulder pad trim. The wings on the side of the chest jewel were also painted Gold just to reduce the overt amount or Brassy Brass the model had. Once the wash has dried I'll dry brush Russ Grey on the model to give certain areas a cleaner appearance and paint the jewels red.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

*Jewels and the Base*

Good morning,

Today, I applied Blood Red to the jewel pieces on the torso and helm of our Space Wolf. Further more, I dry brushed Russ Grey on the model in various places.

For the base, I painted the circumference Calthan Brown (Mournfang Brown?) and applied the Citadel texture Mournful Mountain Snow to the top the base. After the texture dried I then applied Badab Black Ink (Nuln Oil) to the snow. I do this before using the dry compound Praxeti White to make this appear that the snow has been walked through before this particular Space Wolf came along. After the Praxeti White is applied I'll add static snow to the base in a couple of small spots.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, since its lunch I get to continue working and finish the Space Wolf. Now, as I stated before, I have used a dry brush colour of Praxeti White on the base after the ink and texture have dried. Once the dry brush was finished I applied PVA glue in various place and set the mini in Citadel's static snow. Furthermore, I also applied Graveyard Earth to the tips of the Wolf Tail Talismans and then applied Devlan Mud to those spots.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

looks really good i like the depth you added to it with the drybrushing 
the basing looks good but personally the snow... looks more like snowey grass than powdery snow...
might just be the camera/angel however
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BLAL70/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=
check this product out sometime just picked up a batch and its amazing


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

VanAlberict said:


> looks really good i like the depth you added to it with the drybrushing
> the basing looks good but personally the snow... looks more like snowey grass than powdery snow...
> might just be the camera/angel however
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BLAL70/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=
> check this product out sometime just picked up a batch and its amazing


Well, the snow is actually fibers much like the static grass is, which I find weird but oh well. 
I didn't know that there was powder snow like that, which is cool. But, I got the Citadel snow for $2 so no complaints on my part.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good. One down, forty-nine to go eh? Good work!


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Well, the snow is actually fibers much like the static grass is, which I find weird but oh well.
> I didn't know that there was powder snow like that, which is cool. But, I got the Citadel snow for $2 so no complaints on my part.


yea can't blame you at that price but that's the reason ive never cared for it always gotten my basing stuff from hobby stores or amazon
someone else here pointed me to it cant' remember the name and too lazy to look :/ but it's so far the best snow for a "light" covering that ive seen yet easy to make it look like it's been blown in on the models as well


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Looks good. One down, forty-nine to go eh? Good work!


Close, 2 down and 30 to go. The Space Wolves count is 27 Grey Hunters, 3 Wolf Guard Terminators, one bashed Rune Priest and one Canis Wolfborn.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

VanAlberict said:


> yea can't blame you at that price but that's the reason ive never cared for it always gotten my basing stuff from hobby stores or amazon
> someone else here pointed me to it cant' remember the name and too lazy to look :/ but it's so far the best snow for a "light" covering that ive seen yet easy to make it look like it's been blown in on the models as well


I had a couple of local model builders at my LGS recommend baby powder for snow, but, I wasn't to sure on that route as I imagine it would clump once it touches glue.

If I do snow bases after these Space Wolves, I'll keep that shake snow in mind.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning!

Well, today's mini is a Beakie helmed Space Wolf with a Bolter. Unfortunately, the camera on my phone isn't cooperating so I don't have a pic to post right now. But, I'm hoping to have one to post during lunch today.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning all,

Apologies for the lack of a post yesterday, I've been sick these past few days and spent the majority of my day in a doctor's office. Too bad we can't schedule illness and doctor appointments at the same time.

Anyway, I've made progress on the beakie Space Wolf and hit a sort of snag.










As you can see I'm proceeding with the yellow/red colour ccombination. However, the trim shouldn't be either red or yellow since that would just be overkill. Seeing as how my friend likes ice themes I was considering painting the trim Enchanted Blue. Which is close to this colour.










Any input on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Using that blue would definitely give it a cooler feeling. I like how precise your details are (even though I'm no beakie fan) on this latest one.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

diggin it still.... a good ice blue sounds awesome


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I made an error yesterday in my colour choice and I actually ended up using Ice Blue. The Enchanted Blue was, well, the wrong blue for what I wanted. Thanks to VanAlberict's post I pulled out my Ice Blue and used that for the trim on the shoulder pads. I would post a pic right now of what I've accomplished, but, I'm going to wait for the ink wash to fully dry. I should have another post today with a pic.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Finally, a moment to post an updated pic.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

that looks awesome ^^
gives it a nice pop


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

G'morn'n!

Happy Friday!

Well, today we finish the Beakie Wolf. He's now based, had some Russ Grey dry brushed on in various places. Same basing as before.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Have you ever though about drilling a hole in the bolter? That usually makes them a lot more interesting. Good work though!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Have you ever though about drilling a hole in the bolter? That usually makes them a lot more interesting. Good work though!


Thanks. I have, but, I don't have a drill bit small enough for that. I usually do a round black dot for the barrel.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

*Weekend update w/ Jace of Ultramar 05/11/13*

Ok, I don't usually do a Saturday *-OR-* Sunday, but, today is an exception. I got up early this morning and went to my LGS. While in there the owner is asking me if I'm there for new High Elves and I decline since I don't play WHFB. He then gets to the point that someone traded in a box of bits for 40K and ask if I don't mind helping him sort it out. While going through what is probably a 10 gallon plastic bin we pull out what amount to roughly a Landraider, Ghost Ark, Monolith, several DA/BA/BT/SW bits for marines and vehicles, a few Rhino chassis, and 4 complete Landspeeders. Total buy cost, $45 by the store. For helping out and separate things into resale baggies the owner sold me two Rhinos and some Baal Predator bitz for $10. 

So, I now have some of the bits I was hoping to get for my DA Rhinos.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

You jammy bugger! Nice score! What Baal pred bits did you get?

Nice use of the light blue on the shoulder pads btw. One thing I would say if be careful of the portions where you clip off the sprue as in the mini above the flashing is still there. It's a pain in the ass I know (I fail it at it often) my solution is to just chuck a bit of boltgun in there and make it look like battle damage.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> You jammy bugger! Nice score! What Baal pred bits did you get?


I don't know what a Jammy Bugger is, but, I like it! From the Baal Predator I took the front face plate with the single view port flap and the exhaust vents, I have a DA Rhino planned for this.



Jacobite said:


> Nice use of the light blue on the shoulder pads btw. One thing I would say if be careful of the portions where you clip off the sprue as in the mini above the flashing is still there. It's a pain in the ass I know (I fail it at it often) my solution is to just chuck a bit of boltgun in there and make it look like battle damage.


Unfortunately, these Space Wolves were given to me primed and assembled. But, I like the battle damage idea, thank you.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning!

Today, we will start (wait for it) a Space Wolf! What a shock. However, it is a Wolf Guard Terminator. No photos right now, but, I will have some up by lunch today. This minis isn't going to receive any different paint scheme than the previous ones, colour-wise, but it is a Terminator so that's different enough.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Very cool and cleanly painted models! Do you use a wash on the metallics? To really make the metal parts pop try adding more edge highlights with a lighter colour after a dark wash.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello!

As promised, I have a pic of the Wolf Guard Terminator.










Apologies for the pic resolution, I'm going to try and fix that soon.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks like a good start.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

LTP said:


> Very cool and cleanly painted models! Do you use a wash on the metallics? To really make the metal parts pop try adding more edge highlights with a lighter colour after a dark wash.


Hi an Thank you! I do try to keep a clean paint job on the minis as I go. I do use a black wash on the silver metallics and a brown wash on gold metallics. I'm going to go back over the metal areas at a later time, but, not on all of them. I don't think the Space Wolves would be as uniform in appearance as the Ultramarines.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Looks like a good start.


Thanks Dave!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello!

Well, due to lack of a post this morning thanks in part to having to start early. I have now completed the Terminator Wolf Guard and here he is.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good Evening!

Apologies for the lateness of this post. My day was quite busy and I had lunch arrangements with my Mom. However, I did start another Space Wolf today. No pics yet but the base colours are applied for the most part. I'll update with a pic the first chance I get to do so.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good afternoon!

Well, I've finished off the current Space Wolf. He was different given that I had a head to paint, but, not so different as to satisfy my desire to paint something different. 










I'm off tomorrow for working on Saturday and will continue painting while at home.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tidy work.

However his hair seems a little too red,especially with ruddy flesh; I feel it would pop more if the hair contrasted more with the red gun/fist.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello all and good evening!

Today was my day off from work, I work tomorrow and so they give us a day off the day before or the week after we work a Saturday.

Anyhoo, I did manage some building and painting today. I picked up a pack from the post office today that contained a beakie Sternguard I purchased from eBay.

Seeing as how my army is the Crimson Fists, I chose to paint him up as such. So, here is the finished product.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I think adding some highlights to the beakie will help make him look more finished. Adding some brightness to the eyes as well as maybe going back over his studs with a nice silver will help.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Only thing with me and edge highlights, I suck at it and therefore do not do it. I've tried, but, I just can't get it down. Unless you're talking about just a general clean up on the surfaces.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Unless you're talking about just a general clean up on the surfaces.


That too. What I was trying to get at was that it looks a bit flat.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> That too. What I was trying to get at was that it looks a bit flat.


That is largely due to the ink I use. I like my Crimson Fists to appear somewhat dirty and battled.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay, so it might just be the camera throwing me off then.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Okay, so it might just be the camera throwing me off then.


I'd say its either that or the crappy at home desk lamp. I'll see about snapping a pic outside to show it better.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good evening all! 

Well, this week is going to be a departure of sorts. Due to working on Saturday, I only have 30 minute lunches this week through Thursday. So, this cramps progress I was hoping to make on painting. I took a Space Wolf with me today and couldn't get through all I wanted to. 

Does this mean no minis through Thursday? Not hardly. I'm going to focus on getting finished Crimson Fists minis based. A large majority of them are currently in based and just aching to be completed.

Tomorrow morning will begin basing efforts to get some completed Fists truly read for the table top.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning!

Well, today I start this week's endeavor of basing my own Crimson Fists models. Thus far, Armageddon Dust has been applied to the bases of these 9.










And here is a close up on the Chaplain Terminator.










Next step is applying ink for shading once the Citadel Texture dries.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry about the lack of post yesterday. I do have a pic update today. After the Dust texture is applied I ink was the dried texture with Gryphonne Sepia (Seraphim Sepia) and allow it to dry.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Nicely done on the Chaplain and squad, the scout looks good as well, love the cloak.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning all!

Well, this past weekend was fairly productive in that I based 40+ Crimson Fists minis with the above described texture and dry brush products Citadel offers along with inking between the texture and dry brush. I haven't added any grass to the base yet, but, I will.

Today is not going to have much in the way of project updates/pics. This is due to the busy schedule I have today. However, tomorrow will start back up with painting.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Wish I was able to make such progress myself. Spent the whole long weekend visiting family...so my minis went unpainted again. (Not to mention the humidity has been insane the last two weeks here in the plains.)


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear you had such a humid weekend iamtheeviltwin, I've had similar weather here in Texas too.

Thus far today I've progressed to this point with this Space Wolf.










Is the Brass on the pistol too much? I think it is, but, I would like another's opinion. I may go over it with a dirty gold.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree, the brass on the pistol is a bit much, but I'm also not saying get rid of it entirely. Some highlights of Brass would help tie it in with your chest piece. I'd also take care with the wolf skull, it looks a little too close to his skin tone. Nice quality on this picture by the way, I can see a lot of detail on this one as opposed to the other pictures you've uploaded. Good work my friend, keep it up!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, the skull isn't going to stay that colour and neither is his face. Those are just basecoats for the Bleached Bone and Flesh-tone I plan to use.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Those are just basecoats for the Bleached Bone and Flesh-tone I plan to use.


I thought as much haha Well your application is very good, so I can't wait to see what it turns out being!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> I thought as much haha Well your application is very good, so I can't wait to see what it turns out being!


Hopefully it turns out like all the others. I forgot to mention that I'm going to go over the Brass on the chest with a dirty gold and that may tie in better with the pistol if its dirty gold on the casing.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

on the pistol i would think either the front or the back but not both... both is overpowering imo


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

VanAlberict said:


> on the pistol i would think either the front or the back but not both... both is overpowering imo


Well, I've applied the gold to the chest and pistol and the pistol look horrendous. I'm going to go over it with Yellow, same shade as on the previous minis, and call it done.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning all!

Well, I apologize for the lack of update on Friday, it was a busy day. However, I did finish painting the Space Wolf and started the basing. So far we're at this point.










I will finish this one off today and start a new Wolf with a beakie helmet.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Overall another solid miniature.

The hair looks a touch flat; I feel it would pop more with another highlight.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Overall another solid miniature.
> 
> The hair looks a touch flat; I feel it would pop more with another highlight.


It is, I have some Black/Grey that I'll probably add to it. I'm not pleased that the face turned out very brown in the pic.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good. The skin's really starting to work and the skull is a lot better. I actually like the yellow on the pistol too haha Other than the already stated hair highlights I can't think of anything else it needs.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, its been since Monday since the last post. I have been diligently on task with another beakie Space Wolf. My efforts have produced this.










And now I'm moving on to another Wolf Guard in Terminator armour.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning all,

Well, since completing the last Beakie Marine I've painted up a Wolf Guard in Terminator Armour as well as a Reaper Minis Barbarian with a large axe. I don't have pics at the moment, but, I will take some.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

G'morn'n,

So, I have pics of the Reaper Barbarian for today, however, I don't have any of the WG Terminator as it didn't make it into the box with me for work today.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, it's been 8 days since my last post here, I'm falling behind. Currently, I'm still painting and I've managed to paint a couple of Dark Angels last week from the Dark Vengeance set. I still need to get pics of those 2 and the Wolf Guard Terminator on here. I'm off today and after running errands I will try and get some pics up ASAP.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Finally, here are the pics I had mentioned for the Wolf Guard Terminator and the two Dark Angels.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning all,

Well, this week has been truly uneventful for painting. I've had an early shift @ 6:45 am and working lunches for the most part. I'm hoping to get back to Space Wolves starting Monday. 

Seeing as how SW take me a while I'm going to begin a process of base coating them in The Fang colour that I've been using to help speed things up a bit.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

*Update*

I know at the beginning of this blog I made mention of the various armies I would paint and post pictures of. In that listing I mentioned a Chaos Marines army. However, I've had a run of good fortune and relieved of the pressure to paint the Chaos army. I recently, last night, traded the Chaos Marines from DV for the Ravenwing, Deathwing, and Tactical squad from DV along with a Veteran Squad. I'd say that's a more than fair trade.:grin:


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

these just keep looking better and better keep it up mate


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning all, this week has been slow on the painting side due to a shortened lunch schedule and work requiring me to go in sooner than usual. Anyway, I did manage to get 22 Space Wolves base coated in The Fang to help speed up their painting process.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning all, its been over a week since the last post and that's a little too long. I have been working on a Space Wolves rune priest in that time and have not yet finished it.
But, bigger news is that I've had a shift in schedule at work. I'm now opening and leaving after midday, which cuts into my painting time in the mornings, but, should open some up in the afternoon at home


----------

